# Pine bores & mauget



## Ric (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi everyone I am new to this site

Pine bores are moving into my area. Lindane is now off the market. I am lic and can buy RUPs and I am set up with Mauget.
and I have high pressure spray equip. I have not had pine bore problems in many years so need some advise. I would like to hear from someone who has used bidrin (inject-a-cide) from Mauget on pine bores in slash pines. I do not want to risk spraying strong chem into tall trees if I can help it. I feel this is a good reason to use injection. I have about 50 trees to treat and need to treat them quickly. 

1. Have you had sucess with Mauget inject-a-cide?

2. What other chemicals can you recomend I check out?

3. Any and all advise is welcome?

4. My area is south west Fla. 


Thanks


----------



## Treeman14 (Nov 3, 2001)

I've never used injections, but I have seen about a half-dozen trees over the years that received injection treatments. All of them were dead when I saw them. Not a good endorsement.

We've been recommending Dursban in place of Lindane, but I understand Dursban is now unavailable.

If you choose to spray your trees, you just need to spray the trunks up to about twenty feet. The borers will start at the bottom and work their way up. Its not necessary to spray the entire tree. Infested trees should be removed from the site as soon as possible.

Provide adequate irrigation and prune dead limbs to help keep the trees as healthy as possible.


----------



## Ric (Nov 3, 2001)

Brett

Thanks for the reply. I know about Dursban as a replacement for lindane however I was told that it works better on bores if you tent the tree with plastic film 20 ft on down then spray inside the tent. I have never done this because I have not run into bores since I ran out of Lindane. I am a little layze so I had hoped not to tent the trees. 

I have injected about 60 Queen palm trees with Mauget Mn fert with good response. I only inject Frizzel top or nutirte defienance trees. I am sure to plug the hole and granualar fert after that. Leathal Yellow you must inject no other choice, then that is only preventative. I can say that I have not seen a big response on door yard or Heritage oaks that had 1/2 of their roots cut off for construction. I am afraid they are going to be cordwood. 

I think where injection gets it bad rap is. you only inject sick trees and then only as last resource. I think it is just another trick in your bag of tricks. 

Thanks again for your response to my post. I might just end up using dursban as a back up. It is kind of hard to see if all the bores are dead inside a live tree.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 3, 2001)

Dursban was removed from the market.  They quit making it Jan 1 and everyone is about sold out of remaining supplies. If you can find some, grab it cause it won't be legal to sell it after Dec 31 (I think). Moot point, though... I've scoured Orlando and can't find any more.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 3, 2001)

OOOOOOOPS, I don't like the number of posts I have so I gotta post one more :angel:


----------



## Ric (Nov 3, 2001)

Brain 

Dursban TC is still available and I have a termite Lic. However unless there are termites I can not use it. I still have dursban Pro and can still use it I just can not buy it after Jan 1 2002. I switched away from dursban three years ago because of resistance in chinch bugs. Dursban is still the best ant killer but with the new IGR's I will not miss dursban everyday only on special jobs like this one. Lindane is what I am missing right now. Thank you for your reply. I need all the help I can get. May you always be healthy wealthy and wise.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 3, 2001)

Off topic, but what can I use for chinch bugs now? I've always used Dursban on my yard, used Diazinon this year but I don't think it works as well. What's a homeowner to do? I have a Lesco nearby, but am no longer licensed in landscaping/lawn maint.

What is 'IGR'?

Thanks for your advice in advance! :angel:


----------



## Ric (Nov 3, 2001)

Treeclimber

Talstar is a ganural that you can buy at lesco and apply with aspreader. It does well on chinch bugs, Ants, and even army worms. Watch for grubs late sept thru Nov. They are sub surface and normally not dedected untill they kill your lawn. Uses Dylox in early Oct to control them and sod web worm. You might not have grubs in Orlando so ask at lesco. Dan Lomax was just transfurred there from my area. He is a good man tell him I said Hi. My website might help you It has a do it your self section But it is not complete I should be working on it but these chat rooms are more fun. www.yardoc.com

IGR are birth control for insects. They are formulated in baits and slow acting but long resitual. they go thru the food chain to the Queen. LOL


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 4, 2001)

Last I heard most micro injections do not translocate well in conifers. Pitching problems. I wonder if anyone has tried macro injections with pumps?


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Nov 6, 2001)

Check out Astro, I use that for most of my borer problems. John


----------



## Treeman14 (Nov 7, 2001)

JPM,
Is there a homeowner formulation for Astro, or is it strictly a commercial product?


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 7, 2001)

Treeman, will your Lesco not sell to a non commercial customer? I think mine would sell to anyone who walks in the door. Just tell them your still in business, you shouldn't have to be licensed to apply at your own home anyhow.I've never used any restricted use pesticides but I'm licensed , I kind of wonder if Lesco would sell them without checking a license? Scary to think about some of the goofs that are applying this stuff.


----------



## Ric (Nov 7, 2001)

Treeman & Toddppm

Lindane ( hydro carbon)was a fully systemic insecticide. Durban ( organophosphate) was a local systemic insecticide. Astro ( permerthrin) is a contact insecticide. 

Astro is the Trade name or the name given by the manufacture.
Permerthin is the common chemical name. Home Depot sells Permerthin in both liguid and granular. And what they sell is the same active ingrenate. However they charge twice the price of my chem supplier. So yes you can buy professional stenght insecticide. 

My lesco store would sell to Ali Bin himself. I have seen them sell RUP to non lic people on more than one occ. What makes me mad is when they give a special price lower than mine to a homeowner because he lives in a country club neighborhood.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Nov 8, 2001)

I didnt realize that Astro was a restricted pesticide. If you have a pesticide liscense or work for someone who does you should be able to get it . Astro has just recently been approved for fruit tree use also . The Law changes every day. So keep yourself informed . John


----------



## Ric (Nov 8, 2001)

John

BlueBook TOR lists Astro as GUP. Are you sure it is a RUP if so when did it change. Thanks


----------



## oakdancer (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone tried the new(to us anyway) bio-serum injection systems, we were looking at injecting a red oak that has just started to show signs of recovery after a kerosene spillage from a neighbours heating tank, any info on this product would be appreciated....Thanks Graham


----------

